# New fawns?



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has seen any newborn fawns yet?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Havent seen any yet but have been looking


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup... my friend hit one with his El Camino on Sunday... That little fawn did quite a bit of damage.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i seen some tracks when i was chopin thisles in our pasture


----------



## jimkuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

I just had some prairie dog hunting clients up and we saw some whitetail twins and a mule doe that had a single fawn. I noticed that the antelope does were alone in the pastures as well, I imagine they are getting ready to drop fawns as well??


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What part of Nebraska are you from? I'm from northeast Nebraska. This was a few weeks ago when it happened. I was going into a pasture to fix fence and I seen a doe and a large fawn about twenty yards from me and they just stood there staring at me and then they took off. When do the bucks start growing there antlers back. It could have been a buck and a small doe if the bucks don't have antlers yet. I was at an elk ranch and they had velvet antlers. Don't know if deer have them already or not.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

bucks should have a start on their antlers by now...and fawns will still be very, very small.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It was maybe a month ago so it might have been a buck and small doe.


----------



## jimkuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm guiding around the Halsey area and north. The bucks have started growing antlers, I've seen quite a few bucks on our leases already. The fawns are very very small.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I saw a doe with two fawns in South West Idaho on Monday. Pretty far off, but easy enough to see. They went over into a thicket and brushed up, then I never saw them again.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just today I seen a 2x2 buck. He was standing about 15 or 20 yards away and then he casually trotted away.


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

sure have seen a few in the past few weeks...i have some really nice trailcam pics form this past month with some fawns on it....if you would like to see them e-mail me at [email protected]...with your e-mail address and i would be happy to sned them to you..


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

In the last week I seen a pair of fawns in the ditch late one morning and two different ones laying on the highway.


----------

